
Neo4j 3.0 released and Panama Papers available May 9 - alblue
http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/04/neo4j-3.0
======
alblue
The Panama Papers data was analysed in Neo4j, and the ICIJ has been working
with Neo Technology to make a copy of the data available in a public Neo4j
graph database, which will be queryable with Cypher to allow others to explore
the data set.

